# Who's responsible?



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

As yunz guys know my freezer s#it to bed and I came home from vacation to what I'm guessing is what Dahmer's house smelled like in July. 

I came home today to a big ass box of meat on my porch with a note that said now you need a new freezer... lol

I know it wasn't my friends(don't have any that can afford a pack of hotdogs). I know it wasn't my family(they don't like me that much).. 

Sooooo, that leaves yunz guys.. WHO DID IT? 

Just wanna thank whoever it was.. it was a really thoughtful gift.. and coincidentally I have a freezer getting delivered today. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

damn...that is nice!!!!
(wasn't me...otherwise you would have gator tail)


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Me either, I was planning on sending you some possums when you get that freezer ready! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

zcziggy said:


> damn...that is nice!!!!
> (wasn't me...otherwise you would have gator tail)


Had gator on pizza once
It was… interesting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow thats pretty awesome! Whoever it was good job!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Had gator on pizza once
> It was… interesting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


never tried that...ate gator bites and fried bread thought when invited to seminole camps in the everglades...good stuff.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome! Someone thinks outside the box!


----------



## TxColt (Feb 3, 2018)

First time I have heard of a meat bomb. Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy! Whoever pulled this one off, my hat is off to you sir!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Awesome
Couldn’t happen to a more deserving Brother
We are going to need grillin’ pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Who ever came up with this. Awesome job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bipolar (Jun 23, 2021)

That’s awesome!


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Awesome job by someone!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Hah! Greatness.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I’m pretty sure this isn’t Dino’s first meat bomb.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Rondo said:


> I’m pretty sure this isn’t Dino’s first meat bomb.


...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

wait...where are the pictures???? damn Dino...get with the program


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rondo said:


> I’m pretty sure this isn’t Dino’s first meat bomb.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

zcziggy said:


> wait...where are the pictures???? damn Dino...get with the program


Grilled up a couple of the steaks today from my "meat bomb"....

Zig, I'll send you the "after" pics in the morning









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

UBC03 said:


> Grilled up a couple of the steaks today from my "meat bomb"....
> 
> Zig, I'll send you the "after" pics in the morning
> 
> ...


Glad to know you finally got Metamucil to work for you....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

zcziggy said:


> Glad to know you finally got Metamucil to work for you....


DAMMIT.. I hate losing, but I got nothin.. 

You got me this time Zig.. hat's off brother. I ain't easy to shut up.. but you got me.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)




----------

